# Brooks saddle?



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I need a new saddle for my Cross Check, set up for touring but it hurts way too soon, and was looking at the Brooks stuff. The B17 Narrow and the B15 Swallow seem to be what I am looking for, is the Swallow worth the extra cash? Any comments, good or bad, would be appreciated. Any other suggestions for a long haul saddle, if you think it's better, would be handy, too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

krustyone said:


> I need a new saddle for my Cross Check, set up for touring but it hurts way too soon, and was looking at the Brooks stuff. The B17 Narrow and the B15 Swallow seem to be what I am looking for, is the Swallow worth the extra cash? Any comments, good or bad, would be appreciated. Any other suggestions for a long haul saddle, if you think it's better, would be handy, too.


Upright or racer position? Upright, B17. Roadie position Swallow


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Roadie position, for sure. 
From what I can tell the B17 narrow (155mm) is only 2 cm wider than the Swallow (153mm) when I was measure for a saddle we came up about 154mm, is there something I am missing? What is different on the swallow to make it worth more than twice as much? I am not arguing, just trying to understand. Thanks!

B17 Narrow:









B15 Swallow:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I ride 3 b-17 Narrows......all with a couple cm saddle to bar drop. I believe the B-17 N may be a bit flatter on top.....and a hell of a lot cheaper....(unfortunately.... cause I'd like to try a swallow too)


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Along those lines, how about a Swift? I've never ridden a Brooks but it seemed like a Swift was one step back from a Swallow. I'd love to put one on my Gunnar...


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> I ride 3 b-17 Narrows......all with a couple cm saddle to bar drop. I believe the B-17 N may be a bit flatter on top.....and a hell of a lot cheaper....(unfortunately.... cause I'd like to try a swallow too)


So no trouble in a roadie position with the Narrow then? How are they on long rides?
Thanks!

Yeah, I did skip the Swift, let's throw that in the mix:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have no problem with 50+ miles without ever dismounting....I have ridden 500 miles weeks on them as well.... The key is getting you butt shaped like the saddle, not the other way around. FWIW I think the black ones break in faster than the brown


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> I have no problem with 50+ miles without ever dismounting....I have ridden 500 miles weeks on them as well.... The key is getting you butt shaped like the saddle, not the other way around. FWIW I think the black ones break in faster than the brown


Sounds good!

I don't have a whole lot of butt to shape so I was hoping to find the best fit.


good deal on the black, my Cross Check is gray!

Thanks!!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> I ride 3 b-17 Narrows......all with a couple cm saddle to bar drop. I believe the B-17 N may be a bit flatter on top.....and a hell of a lot cheaper....(unfortunately.... cause I'd like to try a swallow too)


Bet you would.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I switched over to a Brooks Swift several years ago after trying many others. I now have 3 of them and feel that the comfort is worth the weight penalty. I've done several double centuries on them pain free. If they fit your "sit bones" right you can ride with minimal to no pressure up front. The slippery leather and narrow nose eliminate most friction. Great product- unfortunately they have gone way up in price recently.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, now here is the size question: The Narrow is 155 cm, the Swallow is 153 cm and the Swift is 152 cm-when I was measured I got a 154 cm Bontrager for my road bike and it is fine, would the few cm either way make a difference? Should I stay wider as it seems, despite no meat back there, my sit bones are spread out?
I know that is a lot of questions but before I put out that much $, I want to make sure my ducks are in a row.
Thanks again!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you skeleton is more of an issue than the meat imo


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> you skeleton is more of an issue than the meat imo


That's what I was thinking, so would it make sense to go with the Narrow because it is slightly larger?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You do know that Walligford Bikes has a return policy that would let you find out ehich one you need, right?


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

JP said:


> You do know that Walligford Bikes has a return policy that would let you find out ehich one you need, right?


I did not, thank you!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

i use b17's and flyer's for more upright positions and the swift for the roadie.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the theory behind the leather pattern for the Swallow is to create a leather hammock, whereas the B17 Narrow, with its deeper cross section, provides a stiffer platform feel at its center (lengthwise) and saves the "squoosh" for your sit bones. I'm not certain on this, but that's the impression I have.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> If I recall correctly, the theory behind the leather pattern for the Swallow is to create a leather hammock, whereas the B17 Narrow, with its deeper cross section, provides a stiffer platform feel at its center (lengthwise) and saves the "squoosh" for your sit bones. I'm not certain on this, but that's the impression I have.


That is what I was looking for, Thanks.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

krustyone said:


> That's what I was thinking, so would it make sense to go with the Narrow because it is slightly larger?


that depends on your skeleton!

I have two brooks that are broken in well enough so I could measure EXACTLY how far apart my sits bones are.

My oldest brooks (all are b17-N) has well over 25,000 miles on it in 8 years


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*B-17*

You can always buy the cheaper B17 and cut off the sides and back, and for much less, have the same basic look as the swift or swallow.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I got the B17 N, liking it so far, only had a few rides and did some adjusting but it feels good!

Thanks all!!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you just wait man.....they just keep getting better


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> you just wait man.....they just keep getting better


Sweet, I plan to put many mikes on this one!


----------

